# Hi All



## Karlchadw (Apr 2, 2018)

Hi everyone

Purchased a bean to cup machine after going up my in laws and was impressed with theirs. Was only after googling coffee beans did I find this forum.

Hopefully you can point me in the direction of the best place to buy some coffee beans?

Thanks


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Welcome to the forum









Have you checked out the 'beans' section of the forum. Lots of good threads there


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi. Just click on any of the forum sponsor's banners that appear on the forum.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Karlchadw (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks all. Rave coffee popped up and seemed reasonable prices. How long freshness wise does a 1kg bag last?


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Rave should be a good shout. After coffee is roasted it is recommended that it rests for at least 5 days before grinding for espresso- there is information on this in other threads, I think it is because the flavour will change as it degasses and it will be more difficult to get a consistent extraction. It should then be good for about 3 weeks if kept in a cool/ dry/ dark place and air squeezed out of the packet before resealing.

Not sure if the roast profile affects this- others more experienced than me may know!


----------



## Karlchadw (Apr 2, 2018)

So ordered a couple of bags to try. Amazed at how quick it arrived. 1 of the bags had a roast date fro last week so started with that. Really tasty!


----------

